# Chernobyl & Prypiat photos



## Arek (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi!
  At the beginning I would like to share my photos from many of expeditions to the Zone of Alienation.




























































  If you want to read my reportages or watch video from Chernobyl go here:
  1st expedition http://www.podniesinski.pl/portal/?cat=53
  2nd expedition and videos http://www.podniesinski.pl/portal/?cat=54


  Arek


----------



## Mulewings~ (Jan 10, 2010)

Those are some powerful photos.
Is is safe to be there?


----------



## rallysman (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm fascinated with that story/disaster. Those are some of the best pictures I've seen from there. Great job. How did you get so close? Military?


----------



## Heck (Jan 10, 2010)

Great photos of a interesting but tragic place. Mulewings here is some info from the IAEA about this place. Frequently Asked Chernobyl Questions


----------



## Mulewings~ (Jan 10, 2010)

Heck said:


> Great photos of a interesting but tragic place. Mulewings here is some info from the IAEA about this place. Frequently Asked Chernobyl Questions



Good stuff.  I recall when it happened, just amazed that anyone could get back into the area now.


----------



## rocdoc (Jan 10, 2010)

Amazing series. Thank you for sharing. 
Your links aren't working, btw.
I have to echo someone else's concern - to my knowledge the radiation level is still very high - yet you were right in the middle of it!


----------



## inTempus (Jan 10, 2010)

rocdoc said:


> Amazing series. Thank you for sharing.
> Your links aren't working, btw.
> I have to echo someone else's concern - to my knowledge the radiation level is still very high - yet you were right in the middle of it!


People go in there all the time. Destination Truth did an episode there, and some girl rides a motorcycle through there periodically and shoots pics and posts them on the net. 

There are some not safe areas, but most of the areas around there are safe for short periods of time.  I wouldn't go spending a month in there or anything.


----------



## Arek (Jan 10, 2010)

rocdoc said:


> Your links aren't working, btw.



try to type as you see or:

PodniesiÅski » Chernobyl 1st expedition
PodniesiÅski » Chernobyl 2nd expedition


----------



## Dominantly (Jan 10, 2010)

I really enjoyed the photos!


I didn't know a whole lot about the accident, but just read up on it. Very crazy how that all happened.
60-200 years before people are allowed to resettle.... 20,000 years before the area where the melt down occurred is safe..
wow.


----------



## 1limited92 (Jan 13, 2010)

I really LOVE these pictures from the subjects to the styling.  I wish I could visit and take pictures at locations such as that.  Great Work!


----------



## Phranquey (Jan 13, 2010)

Some really good shots, there.  It's really freaky that I ran across this thread while watching an episode of History Channel's "Life After People"  Toxic Revenge episode......


----------



## altitude604 (Jan 13, 2010)

AWESOME!

I would love to visit just for that purpose... the photos are powerful enough, I can't imagine what it would be like to actually stand there.


----------



## Nyberg (Jan 13, 2010)

Intresting photos. You've captured Chernobyl with a lot of heart. It's really powerful images you've got there!


----------



## Jankster (Jan 13, 2010)

GREAT photos!


----------



## HoboSyke (Jan 14, 2010)

Awesome thread, I have to concur with everyones comments!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jan 14, 2010)

Beautiful photos and great project.

Can't wait to see the results of the next trip. A movie would definitely be a big plus as, unfortunately, a lot of people don't watch static images or read much anymore. Hope you can pull it off. We need to not forget this disaster. Especially here in the US where some people are pushing harder and harder for more nuclear power.

And inTempus links are great. The "Destination Truth" episode made me laugh although I believe in ghosts. The investigator running scared, unless I misunderstood what was going on, was pretty funny.


----------



## itznfb (Jan 14, 2010)

Great set of photos. Must be strange to be in an almost completely abandoned area.

I had no idea Chernobyl was still functioning up until 2000. I thought everything was shut down in 86.


----------



## eric-holmes (Jan 14, 2010)

Amazing pictures.


----------



## pilotgirl2007 (Jan 14, 2010)

Amazing photos! I can't imagine what it would be like to see a place that has been left untouched.


----------



## bigtrees (Jan 14, 2010)

inTempus said:


> rocdoc said:
> 
> 
> > People go in there all the time. Destination Truth did an episode there, and some girl rides a motorcycle through there periodically and shoots pics and posts them on the net.
> ...


----------



## boogschd (Jan 14, 2010)

#12 was the extraction point!!!

lol
these are really good ,thanks for sharing


----------



## ZEPHYR (Jan 15, 2010)

Powerful shots.


----------



## Arek (Jan 18, 2010)

Thank you for your warm and kind words! Ive received many questions regarding my photos and trips to Chernobyl.  I'm sorry to say that I cant send or publish higher resolution photos since I sold copyrights to most of my stuff to fine art gallery. But if somebody wants to take your own photos you can join to one of my future photo expeditions to Chernobyl!


----------



## clbd39 (Jan 18, 2010)

wow those are AMAZING!


----------



## DennyCrane (Jan 18, 2010)

Incredible shots. Simply incredible.

I saw a special on Chernobyl, and apparently the wildlife there is thriving. It seems the animals don't have long enough life-spans to develop all the cancers and other problems from the radiation.


----------



## fokker (Jan 19, 2010)

Bloody brilliant photos there mate


----------



## duncanp (Jan 19, 2010)

eerie!


----------



## mishele (Jan 19, 2010)

:thumbup: Great shots!! Amazing story! Thanks for posting these pictures!


----------



## SrBiscuit (Jan 20, 2010)

unreal.

awesome awesome shots.

i would LOVE to shoot such a tragic place.

again...love the pics! :thumbup:


----------

